# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رحلة إلي أسوان..المدينة الساحرة

## أم أحمد

*تعتبر مدينة أسوان من أروع مدن مصر الأثرية السياحية في فصل الشتاء*
*ويزداد عدد السياح فيها وخصوصا من دول أوربا وشرق أسيا*

*قمنا بزيارتها في شتاء 2008* 
*وده تسجيل لبعض الاماكن التي تم زيارتها في هذه المدينة الجميلة*

*ملحوظة: أنا بحب مدينة أسوان جدا لأنها من اهدي المدن*
*وأيضا تتسم بطيبة أهلها ودماثة أخلاقهم*

*ويلا بينا نتفرج علي بعض مما سجلته عدسة موبايلي وكاميرتي*

----------


## أم أحمد

*تمثل أسوان بوابة مصر الجنوبية*
*وتقع علي الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل*
*ودي بعض الصور المختلفة لنهر النيل*

----------


## أم أحمد

*أجمل شئ في أسوان الاستمتاع بلون مياه النيل*
*حيث تغلب عليها الزرقة والصفاء*

*الغروب في نيل أسوان*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد



[frame="2 80"]



الرحلة إلى مدينة أســــــــــوان لها بريق خاص وإحساس بالرهبة والفخر 

لأنها تحمل عــــبق الماضي تحمل الأصالة والسحـــــر والجمال الطبيعي

إن رحلة أســوان رحلة رائعة بين جنبات الماضي العظيم والتاريخ الخالد

ولقــد اخذتنى صورك لذكريات أجمل رحلة قمت بها بحياتى لمدينة أسوان

ولقد شعرت بالحنين للجو الجميل و الهدوء و طيبة الناس التى لا توصف

فلقد كانت لرحلاتي إلى مدينتي الأقصر وأسوان ذكريات محفورة بقلبي ،،،

فشكراً لكِ على تلك الصور المعبرة .. والرحلة الساحرة إلى مدينة الأقصر



[/frame]

 
مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

حمد على السلامة 

وكل اجازة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

ومصر منوره بحضرتك 

تسلم ايدك على الصورة الساحرة 

بانورما رقيقه لمدينة اسوان الساحرة 

تقبلى  تنسيقى  لصور اسوان فى البوم واحد 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## أم أحمد

*قبر اغاخان وقت الغروب*

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## أم أحمد

*2- رمز الصداقه المصري السوفيتي


بناء علي شكل زهره لوتس خماسيه بطول 76 متر يربط اعلاها ترس و تطل علي السد العالي

الجدران مزينه برسوم ترمز للخير و الزراعه و التعليم*
*ودي الصور اللي هتوضح ده







**
*
*











*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الصور اللي جاية من فوق رمز الصداقة*
*لما سافرت زمان خفت طبعا اصعد فوق* 
*عشان بخاف من المرتفعات*
*المرادي اتشجعت والحمد لله استمتعت بالمنظر من فوق*
*أسيبكم مع الصور*












الشمس خلف رمز الصداقة












السد العالي كما يظهر من رمز الصداقة

----------


## nariman

*سمسمة* 

*تعرفي ان من أمنياتي أعمل رحلة للأقصر وأسوان..رحلة نيلية*
*الصور اللي أخدتيها للنيل رائعة وعجبني قوي لقطات الطيور والسما سبحان الله*
*صور رمز الصداقة مميزة وبالذات لما أخدتي منظر الشمس ورا الرمز بجد لقطة تحفة* 

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة ونشوفك على خير*
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> **
> *
> الأخت الفاضلة .. أم أحمد*
> ** 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *الرحلة إلى مدينة أســــــــــوان لها بريق خاص وإحساس بالرهبة والفخر*  
> ...


*الاستاذ الفاضل أيمن*
*سعيدة اني ببعض الصور*
*استطعت اعادتك الي هذه الذكريات الجميلة*
*ففعلا مدينة أسوان من أروع المدن السياحية*
*التي تترك أثر رهيب يمتد طول العمر*
*في نفس من يقوم بزيارتها*
*فرائحة التاريخ تظل في ذاكرة الانسان*
*وروعة وابداع القدماء المصريين*
*تظل علامة مميزة في تاريخ حضارتنا المصرية القديمة*
*اشكرك علي المرور*
*وتقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*
**

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أم أحمد

أسوان مدينة .......مش ساحرة،،،،،،،،هي السحر نفسه

أنا بحبها جدا

كانت من ضمن برنامج شهر العسل بتاعي :Biggrin: 

الصور رائعة

و كويس جدا إنك اتجرأت و طلعت لفوووووووووووق

في انتظار المزيد

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## أم أحمد

معبد فيله 
شُيدت معابد "فيلة" في الأصل لعبادة "إيزيس" 
ويرجع اسم فيلة أو فيلاي إلى اللغة اليونانية التي تعني (الحبيبة) أو (الحبيبات) أما الإسم العربي لها فهو (أنس الوجود) نسبة لإسطورة أنس الوجود في قصص ألف ليلة وليلة أما الأسم المصري القديم والقبطي فهو بيلاك أو بيلاخ ويعني الحد أو النهاية لأنها كانت آخر حدود مصر في الجنوب 
وانتقل من مكانه الأصلى على جزيرة فيلة وتم تجميعه على جزيرة أجيليكا، وذلك في أعقاب بناء السد العالي 

معبد فيله كما يظهر من الماء

----------


## أم أحمد

تم بناء المعبد الكبير خلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد تم تلاه معابد أمنحوتب وارسنوفيس. أما معبد حتحور فهو يعد آخر أثر بطلمى واستكمل بنائه قبل عام 116 قبل الميلاد بواسطة ايورجيتس الثانى. وقد أضاف بطالمة آخرون نقوشا إلى فيله والتى تعتبر من روائع المعبد. ومن مصر امتدت عبادة الآلهة إيزيس إلى اليونان وروما وفى مختلف أنحاء الإمبراطورية حتى عندما تم تطبيق الحكم الرومانى في مصر حاول الحكام تجميل الجزيرة المقدسة فقد بنى الإمبراطور أوغسطس معبد في الطرف الشمالى لفيلة في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد. أما تيبيريوس وآخرون فقد أضافوا صروحاً ونقوشا، كما بنى كلاوديوس وتراجان وهادريان ودقلديانوس مبان جديدة بالجزيرة استمر العمل فيها حتى القرن الرابع الميلادى.........

----------


## أم أحمد

> اختى العزيزة 
> 
> ام احمد 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما  
> حمد على السلامة  
> وكل اجازة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير  
> ومصر منوره بحضرتك  
> تسلم ايدك على الصورة الساحرة  
> بانورما رقيقه لمدينة اسوان الساحرة  
> ...


 
*استاذ نادر*
*مش عارفة أشكر حضرتك ازاي*
*بجد بجد مش لاقية كلام يوفيك حقك*
*مصر منورة بك وبأهلها الطيبين*
*ربنا يسعد قلبك زي ما اسعدتني بالمفاجأة الحلوة دي*
*يا ريت تكمل عمل الالبوم لكل مكان هانزله*
*هاتعبك معايا*




*بس انت قدها وقدود*
*لك دائما خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
**

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## sameh atiya

*الصور مش حلوة خالص 
أنا إتفرجت على شوية وهارجع أشوف الباقي 
شكراً يا أم أحمد*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *سمسمة* 
> 
> *تعرفي ان من أمنياتي أعمل رحلة للأقصر وأسوان..رحلة نيلية*
> *الصور اللي أخدتيها للنيل رائعة وعجبني قوي لقطات الطيور والسما سبحان الله*
> *صور رمز الصداقة مميزة وبالذات لما أخدتي منظر الشمس ورا الرمز بجد لقطة تحفة* 
> 
> *كل سنة وانتي طيبة ونشوفك على خير*


*نيرمو حبيبة قلبي*
*تعرفي انك لو طلعتي الرحلة دي هتنبسطي اوي اوي*
*منظر النيل ساعة الغروب*
*ومنظر الطيور*
*وكل حتة في اسوان تجنن بجد*
*بحبها اوي المدينة دي*
*حاولي بجد تنظمي رحلة*
*والايام دي الاسعار نازلة خالص*
*اهو فرصة الحقي بقي*
*منورة يا حبيبتي*
*واشوفك علي خير يا رب*
**

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أم أحمد..
أنا من عشاق الطبيعة جداااااااا.. عشان كده بجد أسوان ليها مكانة عندى جامدة جدااااااااا.. كفاية النيل هناك وجماله..
صورك جميلة وفعلا من كل صورة خليتنى أفتكر رحلتى للأسوان بالتفصيل.. شكرا ليك على أضافتك لهذا السحر الطبيعى الخلاب..
تسلم أيدك  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> سلام الله عليك أم أحمد
> 
> أسوان مدينة .......مش ساحرة،،،،،،،،هي السحر نفسه
> 
> أنا بحبها جدا
> 
> كانت من ضمن برنامج شهر العسل بتاعي
> 
> الصور رائعة
> ...


ايمان
انا اتأخرت اوي في ردي عليكي ::$: 
شكلي كنت نسيت الموضوع ::sorry:: 
اتكعبلت فيه النهاردة وانا بدور في مواضيعي ههههههه
انا كمان كنت هناك في شهر العسل بتاعي :Beta2: 
واول ما جت فرصة تاني واتواجدنا في مصر في الشتاء
سافرنا علي طوووول
دي لها سحر خاااص يجذب اي حد يروح مرة واتنين وتلاتة :y: 
نورتي يا حبيبتي وسامحيني علي التأخير :f:  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> 


استاذ نادر
كل كلمات الشكر مش كفاية عشان حضرتك
ربنا يكرمك يا رب ويسعدك 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *الصور مش حلوة خالص 
> أنا إتفرجت على شوية وهارجع أشوف الباقي 
> شكراً يا أم أحمد*


سامح انت لسه مش جيت تاني

طيب يبقي بصرة هههههه
نورت يا سامح
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> العزيزة\ أم أحمد..
> أنا من عشاق الطبيعة جداااااااا.. عشان كده بجد أسوان ليها مكانة عندى جامدة جدااااااااا.. كفاية النيل هناك وجماله..
> صورك جميلة وفعلا من كل صورة خليتنى أفتكر رحلتى للأسوان بالتفصيل.. شكرا ليك على أضافتك لهذا السحر الطبيعى الخلاب..
> تسلم أيدك


سوما
وحشاني جدااا
انتي مختفية فين يا بنتي
انا بحب اسوان جداا
وكل مكان فيها اروع من التاني
والنيل منظره رائع
صحيح هو اختلف كتير عن زمان
ويمكن ده اللي لفت نظري
ان مفيش حاجة بتبقي علي حالها
حتي لون المية مش بقي صافي زي زمان
بس برغم كل ده تظل اسوان ساحرة لكل من يزورها
نورتي يا حبيبتي
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*هاكمل دلوقتي شوية صور من الرحلة*  


*[SIZE=×4]معبد فيله

شُيدت معابد "فيلة" في الأصل لعبادة "إيزيس"

ويرجع اسم فيلة أو فيلاي إلى اللغة اليونانية التي تعني (الحبيبة) أو (الحبيبات) أما الإسم العربي لها فهو (أنس الوجود) نسبة لإسطورة أنس الوجود في قصص ألف ليلة وليلة أما الأسم المصري القديم والقبطي فهو بيلاك أو بيلاخ ويعني الحد أو النهاية لأنها كانت آخر حدود مصر في الجنوب

وانتقل من مكانه الأصلى على جزيرة فيلة وتم تجميعه على جزيرة أجيليكا، وذلك في أعقاب بناء السد العالي


معبد فيله كما يظهر من الماء










[/SIZE]
*

----------


## أم أحمد

المعلومات طبعا من موقع ويكيبديا
بس الصور من كاميرتي



* تم بناء المعبد الكبير خلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد تم تلاه معابد أمنحوتب وارسنوفيس. أما معبد حتحور فهو يعد آخر أثر بطلمى واستكمل بنائه قبل عام 116 قبل الميلاد بواسطة ايورجيتس الثانى. وقد أضاف بطالمة آخرون نقوشا إلى فيله والتى تعتبر من روائع المعبد. ومن مصر امتدت عبادة الآلهة إيزيس إلى اليونان وروما وفى مختلف أنحاء الإمبراطورية حتى عندما تم تطبيق الحكم الرومانى في مصر حاول الحكام تجميل الجزيرة المقدسة فقد بنى الإمبراطور أوغسطس معبد في الطرف الشمالى لفيلة في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد. أما تيبيريوس وآخرون فقد أضافوا صروحاً ونقوشا، كما بنى كلاوديوس وتراجان وهادريان ودقلديانوس مبان جديدة بالجزيرة استمر العمل فيها حتى القرن الرابع الميلادى.........









*

----------


## أم أحمد

*












*

----------


## oo7

على فكرة يا ام احمد
انا من اسوان
وطبعا انتى عارفة ان الحقيقة اجمل بكتير

----------


## أم أحمد

*ولشدة سيطرة عبادة ايزيس في جزيرة فيلة أدى ذلك إلى امتداد تلك العبادة على مدى قرون عديدة متحدية بذلك مرسوم الإمبراطور ثيودوسيوس الأول الذى أصدره عام 391 ميلادية والذى يفرض فيه الديانة المسيحية على جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية. وفى عام 550 بعد الميلاد وتحت حكم جوستنيان وصلت المسيحية إلى جزيرة فيلة وبدأت صفحة جديدة في تاريخها. وتكون مجتمع جديد مسيحى في جزيرة فيله وتحولت قاعة الأعمدة لتكون مناسبة لممارسة الديانة الجديدة. وتم نقل الأحجار من بعض الآثار لبناء كنائس مسيحية في الجزيرة. ونمت قرية جديدة حول معبد إيزيس .......*


**


** 

** 

**

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## مصطفى سلام

رائعة أنت يا مصر !!
و قلبك كذلك !!!!!!!!!!
أسوان ، درة الجنوب و الباب الجنوبى لمصرنا العظيمة ....
موضوع متميز ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلمت يداكِ أختى العزيزة أم أحمد
الصور أكثر من رائعة*

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## a_leader

الف مبروك اختى  :f:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## فراشة

أختى الغاليه

أم أحمد



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه



ويااااااااارب دايما متميزه




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا أم أحمد
طبعا لازم تفوزى
علشان مهارتك فى التصوير طبعا
وعلشان أسوان مدينتى الحبيبة التى تربيت فيها والتى أوحشتنى كثيرا
وأول مرة أعرف إن مصطفى007 بلدياتى من خلال موضوعك
والعجيب إن الموضوعات الفائزة عن إسكندرية وأسوان وهم أحب المدن المصرية إلى قلبى
وموضوع مكة وهى أحب بلاد الله إلى الله
وكان فاضل صور للمدينة المنورة وللقدس وكده يبقى زى  الفل
على فكرة كثير جدا  تحلق الطيور المهاجرة فى فضاء أسوان..وكان دائما يحلو لى الإستمتاع بالتشكيلات الجميلة التى تتخذها عند طيرانها..
1000  1000  مبروك

----------


## nour2005

أختي الحبيبة 

أم أحمد

موضوع رائع 


دمتِ متميّزة

----------


## أم أحمد

> على فكرة يا ام احمد
> انا من اسوان
> وطبعا انتى عارفة ان الحقيقة اجمل بكتير


بجد انت من اسوان
طبعا باين عليك
شعب طيب وجميل وكله اصالة وعراقة وتاريخ

الحقيقة اجمل مليون مرة من الصور بكل تأكيد
اشكرك مصطفي علي مرورك الجميل :f: 




> 


شكرا لفريق حورس :f: 




> رائعة أنت يا مصر !!
> و قلبك كذلك !!!!!!!!!!
> أسوان ، درة الجنوب و الباب الجنوبى لمصرنا العظيمة ....
> موضوع متميز ،،،
> مصطفى سلام


هي فعلا درة الجنوب ودرة مصر
ولها سحر خاص واللي يزورها مرة يقع في حبها من اول لحظة
اشكرك استاذ مصطفي علي وجودك الجميل :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى العزيزة أم أحمد
وفقكِ الله وسدد خطاكِ
*

----------

